# Rain - 1st outing with new camera



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

wow great pictures! 

What camera is it?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> wow great pictures!
> 
> What camera is it?


Thank you !

Nikon 1 AW1.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your new camera is a great investment! I'm really enjoying it. No better investment then spending time with magnificent Rain, though.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow! The little details really pop on my iPad Air, like the droplets of water. You have a natural eye for photography.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> I have some learnin' to do ...


I agree, I think you need lots more practice


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful poodle and great photos. How I wish I was in Florida with Lulu running through the water. 
Here in Scotland it's still a bit cold for water play.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Fabulous pictures...the clarity, color and subject matter...just gorgeous!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I always look foward to pictures of Rain. I agree with the others, great photos and great photographer.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> I have some learnin' to do ...


doesn't look like it to me. great photos as usual!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

patk said:


> doesn't look like it to me. great photos as usual!


Shhh, more practice needed :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

CT Girl said:


> Shhh, more practice needed :wink: :wink:


yeah......... LOADS!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

oops! i got some threads mixed up. yup, more practice definitely needed!:doh:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

patk said:


> doesn't look like it to me. great photos as usual!





CT Girl said:


> Shhh, more practice needed :wink: :wink:





Wild Kitten said:


> yeah......... LOADS!!!





patk said:


> oops! i got some threads mixed up. yup, more practice definitely needed!:doh:


Lol ... the photos are certainly an improvement over the former camera (I actually have detail in her eyes, even at the considerable distance I am shooting, and I think much better exposure on Rain herself, & colors are much better, etc.), but I blew out the water highlights in many (many !) photos and do need to learn how to correct for that, shooting in the mid-day sun ... (do not have much choice about the times I can go out for a few hours).

Thank you all !


----------



## ClaireG23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are amazing pictures! Love the huge head! She looks graceful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

FANTASTIC ! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Looks like she has put on some weight. She looks terrific!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your "practice" with your new camera. I also have a Nikon (older SLR D70) and have been thinking about trading the body for something newer. I am going to check out your model. Does it do video too? And I assume you can use your older digital lenses too, right?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Lol ... the photos are certainly an improvement over the former camera (I actually have detail in her eyes, even at the considerable distance I am shooting, and I think much better exposure on Rain herself, & colors are much better, etc.), but I blew out the water highlights in many (many !) photos and do need to learn how to correct for that, shooting in the mid-day sun ... (do not have much choice about the times I can go out for a few hours).
> 
> Thank you all !


LOL - you keep posting them and we will keep admiring them... sorry, I meant CRITIQUING them!!! 

Fab


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for sharing your "practice" with your new camera. I also have a Nikon (older SLR D70) and have been thinking about trading the body for something newer. I am going to check out your model. Does it do video too? And I assume you can use your older digital lenses too, right?


This Nikon 1 AW1 is waterproof (>49'). Currently, there are 2 waterproof lenses that must be used in order to use the camera in water. But, it is a "system camera", and, as I understand it, all the "Nikon 1" lenses can be used. I'm not sure about other Nikon lenses. There are lots of reviews. I do not think this camera is intended as an SLR replacement (--- its sensor is small compared to a good SLR ... but considerably larger than the waterproof point & shoot cameras I have been using 'til now ---), unless you _need _a ruggedized (waterproof, shockproof, freezeproof, etc.) camera. ymmv.

It is _fast_, and, yes, it does do video.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome pictures, and beautiful Florida background. Love them! Especially the fish one. Always look forward to your pictures too.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Great Pictures Of RAIN As Always!.....couldn't tell you need more practice, but if you do, I can't wait to see the future pictures once you know the camera better! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wonderful photos! Such great action shots!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info on your new camera. What is your SLR model? As I said I am thinking about springing for a trade up on a new body (also Nikon).


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for the info on your new camera. What is your SLR model? As I said I am thinking about springing for a trade up on a new body (also Nikon).


You're welcome. I have an old Canon 30D that I'm accustomed to using in "low risk" circumstances (... but, perhaps this will change ?) :

Rain playing with Lucky :










Gi'me :



Key Deer (new fawns will be showing themselves around the first week of May) :










Turtle Hospital :


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Love, love, love the egret. But I'm a bird freak as well as a dog nut!


----------

